# Brave Decoy



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWMFpX4gbX4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyLvB7PPiKM

Decoying this monster must be quite the risky endevour.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Haz Othman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWMFpX4gbX4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyLvB7PPiKM
> 
> Decoying this monster must be quite the risky endevour.


I'd work the dog, but I'd require a less sketchy line to be used by the handler


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Yea it looks like it will come apart any moment. Been looking more of them up, maybe not intense as GSDs but they make up for it in size.


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

"In Russia, dog work you." That...... is a big dog. I wonder how much of that is hair?


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Doesn't look like the decoy can feel anything because the dog bit with his k9 and all he got was the jacket, even when he got a chance to regrip he did not go in for a full grip.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Ted Summers said:


> "In Russia, dog work you."


Haha! :lol:


----------



## ko yang (Mar 22, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> I'd work the dog, but I'd require a less sketchy line to be used by the handler


Looks like the decoy was only wearing scratch pants. I would require a full bite suit and not just a bite jacket.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Only thing that I see as risky is the lack of proper equipment, and most likely sketchy handling of the dog. 

The size of the dog comes into play some because I am sure he is probably very strong and could probably easily overpower his handler.

I would work this dog without thinking twice, with proper set up. I would not work this dog in the equipment used here, especailly if there was going to be a situation where I could end up on the ground with him, given the handling shown in the video, and what I percieve to be the dogs overall demeanor. I would be concerned about dog releasing and rebiting where I wouldnt want him to.

Here is a pretty big, pretty strong Russian dog...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y86i6yocywU


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

stupidity does not equal bravery but they can go hand in hand.

as decoys these guys are braver but a little less stupid in my opinion.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEKFmUR5TE8&feature=related


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I was watching the video, looking at the body language of the dog, wating for him to pop off and grab the guy in the face, the hand, or the leg. The dog looks stressed, like every single one of those dogs look when they are biting, and for that reason they are dangerous. If that dog was a normal sized dog, he'd be no real threat at all, but because of his huge size, he is dangerous. If someone ever finds one of these giants with the drive and enthusiasm to bite that a good Malinois has, they will have something!
But till now, I have not seen one of the big dogs that I would consider, confident, courageous, brave, or committed to the bite. I've not seen a single video where the decoy really pressures the dog, I suspect I know why......because the dogs will run if really pressured.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

mike suttle said:


> I was watching the video, looking at the body language of the dog, wating for him to pop off and grab the guy in the face, the hand, or the leg. The dog looks stressed, like every single one of those dogs look when they are biting, and for that reason they are dangerous. If that dog was a normal sized dog, he'd be no real threat at all, but because of his huge size, he is dangerous. If someone ever finds one of these giants with the drive and enthusiasm to bite that a good Malinois has, they will have something!
> But till now, I have not seen one of the big dogs that I would consider, confident, courageous, brave, or committed to the bite. I've not seen a single video where the decoy really pressures the dog, I suspect I know why......because the dogs will run if really pressured.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn-P8df_Mr0 This one seems pretty decent. Ofcourse its a smaller one. But yes the majority you see on youtube are pretty crappy.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with Joby... Stupidity is different from bravery, I would've never gone to the ground with the overall risks that he exposed himself to. The video Joby posted was sheer madness. I know their are rare cases where dogs need to be trained like this but I couldn't imagine taking one blow to the head let alone many. Poor guy probably took a decade off his life and started having pain in head, shoulders, neck, etc. early. 

I've seen several caucasians that were nice and quite serious, they weren't developed to be like the mals, they aren't meant to be sport dogs... I've seen many confident (although many of the dogs I saw weren't trained or conditioned) they did exhibit stress (any dog not trained or raised to do this no matter how great the genetics is going to exhibit some signs of stress if they are really pushed) but still stayed courageous and commited to the fight because to them it was a serious threat. I do believe if they had a bit higher prey drive they would be more balanced but then you run the risk of them viewing the livestock they guard as prey. For true guardians I think they are fine on the track theyre on. 

The only problem with training them and exposing them to "real pressure" is their size. Just like plenty of other dogs out there when you start introducing them to pressure grips shift, transfer, etc. with this dog it makes it extremely difficult to condition and train appropriately because their is little room for error. If this dog transfers to the wrong spot that could be your last oops. I enjoyed watching!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Amanda Caldron said:


> I agree with Joby... Stupidity is different from bravery, I would've never gone to the ground with the overall risks that he exposed himself to. The video Joby posted was sheer madness. I know their are rare cases where dogs need to be trained like this but I couldn't imagine taking one blow to the head let alone many. Poor guy probably took a decade off his life and started having pain in head, shoulders, neck, etc. early.
> 
> I've seen several caucasians that were nice and quite serious, they weren't developed to be like the mals, they aren't meant to be sport dogs... I've seen many confident (although many of the dogs I saw weren't trained or conditioned) they did exhibit stress (any dog not trained or raised to do this no matter how great the genetics is going to exhibit some signs of stress if they are really pushed) but still stayed courageous and commited to the fight because to them it was a serious threat. I do believe if they had a bit higher prey drive they would be more balanced but then you run the risk of them viewing the livestock they guard as prey. For true guardians I think they are fine on the track theyre on.
> 
> The only problem with training them and exposing them to "real pressure" is their size. Just like plenty of other dogs out there when you start introducing them to pressure grips shift, transfer, etc. with this dog it makes it extremely difficult to condition and train appropriately because their is little room for error. If this dog transfers to the wrong spot that could be your last oops. I enjoyed watching!


Haha agreed just getting some discussion going with this thread. They arent Mals or GSDs by any means but then I think they were meant to lay on a hill top and watch for wolfs hassling the flock. I do like the sable dogs though..maybe when I have more space Ill import one. Got plenty of relatives in the middle east or perhaps a Turkish or Kurdish Kangal.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Joby great choice of tunes in your video and Oh Hell no on that face bite training! Phuck That!

Love Rammstein


----------



## Guy Williams (Jun 26, 2012)

Whilst were talking about health and safety, maybe these guys should have swept the path before they went to work!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjXIoCIAVQI


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Guy Williams said:


> Whilst were talking about health and safety, maybe these guys should have swept the path before they went to work!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjXIoCIAVQI


and moved that hose


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> I was watching the video, looking at the body language of the dog, wating for him to pop off and grab the guy in the face, the hand, or the leg. The dog looks stressed, like every single one of those dogs look when they are biting, and for that reason they are dangerous. If that dog was a normal sized dog, he'd be no real threat at all, but because of his huge size, he is dangerous. If someone ever finds one of these giants with the drive and enthusiasm to bite that a good Malinois has, they will have something!
> But till now, I have not seen one of the big dogs that I would consider, confident, courageous, brave, or committed to the bite. I've not seen a single video where the decoy really pressures the dog, I suspect I know why......because the dogs will run if really pressured.


i think in russia they are used in military and other service work, but it would be really hard to get their lines, it would be interesting to know how good their nerves are


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> i think in russia they are used in military and other service work, but it would be really hard to get their lines, it would be interesting to know how good their nerves are


 
No difference from the dogs you saw in the video. Is that impressive to you?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd like to see a video of those head bite dogs doing muzzle work. :twisted::twisted:


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> I'd like to see a video of those head bite dogs doing muzzle work. :twisted::twisted:


 
Probably shut down, because they are all defense and no fight... I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Probably shut down, because they are all defense and no fight... I could be wrong, though.


You see the right video Tiago? this looks like* all defense* to you?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEKFmUR5TE8&feature=related


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> You see the right video Tiago? this looks like* all defense* to you?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEKFmUR5TE8&feature=related


My mistake. I was alluding to Caucasian Ovtcharkas... 

Sorry.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> My mistake. I was alluding to Caucasian Ovtcharkas...
> 
> Sorry.


no biggie either way, but I was a little shocked to see that one coming from you... I figured you were talking about the other dogs.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, I was referring to the big fluffy ones that transfer their bites...lol


----------

